# The Texas Outbackers



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

I hope this works this time!

Thanks, Rob


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm going to have to say that if your intention was to post a box with a red X through it -- it worked perfect...


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> I'm going to have to say that if your intention was to post a box with a red X through it -- it worked perfect...


Ghosty, You are bad.


----------

